#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-28
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche :D
<craigbrash> Morning Kilos , elacheche
<elacheche> Morning craigbrash :)
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> eish these 18 hr load shedding is killing
<Kilos> that really sucks
<craigbrash> fortunately industry is fairly safe
<craigbrash> we adapt :(
<craigbrash> have to start googling 1800s technology :)
<Dro__> hi
<elacheche_anis> Yo Dro__ :)
<stickyboy> Young dro
<elacheche_anis> hahahha Dro__ :D
<Dro__> hi old stickyboy
<stickyboy> Dro__: Hey hey
<stickyboy> Anyone played with Google Slides lately?
<stickyboy> They have some really slick new themes.
<stickyboy> Modern, clean, nice typography, good colors.
<elacheche_anis> nope.. I was trying some JS based slides
<elacheche_anis> I'll take a look :D
<stickyboy> elacheche_anis: I've done quite a bit with reveal.js.
<stickyboy> Including one on using GitHub Pages!
<stickyboy> https://alanorth.github.io/github-pages-2015/
<elacheche_anis> stickyboy: I'm not a JS ninja :p So I was looking at this → https://hovercraft.readthedocs.org/en/1.1/
<stickyboy> elacheche_anis: I only edit HTML in vim, no JS required. :P
<stickyboy> Never heard of Hovercraft, lemme check it out.
<stickyboy> elacheche_anis: I like what I see so far. :)
<elacheche_anis> Yep :) It's better to edit  reStructuredText :) :d
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-29
<craigzim> Dear Craig Brash,
<craigzim> We are happy to let you know that your probe has been shipped on 2015-09-29 16:18 UTC to the following address:
<elacheche> craigbrash, :D Same here :D I just got the same mail for my 2nd probe :) → I'll host it @work :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-01
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche ping
<elacheche> pong Kilos ! You're @australia??
<Kilos> nono still here, going for hernia op in 8 days time
<Kilos> is there a meeting tonight?
<Kilos> i can attend
<elacheche> Ah! OK! Yes! We a have meeting tonight.. If you can join that'll be good
<Kilos> ill be here
<Kilos> ping me if you dont see me in meeting channel please
<elacheche> OK Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> :D
 * Cryterion will miss the meeting unfortunately
<Kilos> its a membership application meeting Cryterion
<Kilos> so you safe
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<Cryterion> oing out tonight
<Kilos> go to sleep africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-02
<craigbrash> morning all :)
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigzim> hellooo Kilos
<Kilos> hows things in zim craigzim
<Kilos> nice and warm here
<Kilos> i love summer
<craigzim> dark cloudy and no electrickery
<craigzim> :)
<craigzim> so when we have the next meeting ?
<Kilos> hmm... i see the topic bar hasnt been updated yet
<Kilos> 4th wednesday of the month it will be
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-10-04
<Kilos> helloooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-03
<Naeil> o/
<theShirbiny> Naeil, \o/
<Naeil> hello theShirbiny :D how are you
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-04
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos  et al
<elacheche> Mornign Kilos theShirbiny CraigZim and all
<elacheche> Kilos: how are you?
<Kilos> hi elacheche ok ty and you
<CraigZim> Hello elacheche
<elacheche> Good Kilos :)
<Naeil> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-05
<CraigZim> Morning everybody :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim and africa
<theShirbiny> Morning CraigZim, Kilos and everyone :)
<Naeil> good morning Africa :D
<Kilos> hi Naeil
<Naeil> Kilos, \o/
<Naeil> how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Naeil> fine as well, ty
<inetpro> please help us to support Kilos by spreading the message with the hashtag #supportKilos
<inetpro> at @ubuntuza we will retweet your message seen at https://twitter.com/hashtag/supportkilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-06
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Morning theShirbiny :)
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , theShirbiny , pavlushka and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<pavlushka> Morning CraigZim :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-08
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos how r u doing ?
<Kilos> im ok ty MarwenDo ,and you?
<MarwenDo> i'm fine :)
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-10-09
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-10-02
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<Kilos> hi zipper
<zipper> Nothing much, just typing code :P
<Kilos> enjoy
#ubuntu-africa 2018-10-05
<blouf> hello world
#ubuntu-africa 2018-10-07
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
